# Eating my way through stress...



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What in the world can I do?

Got home from court and was so upset I baked a batch of bar cookies & ate all but two! (Not keeping any store bought stuff in the house to help with my diet)

I hike daily, and really try to not obsess over having to testify - but when he lies to his atty & the lies get before the judge as truth, it will come down to he said, she said in front of a jury. I just go bonkers. :grit: 

I feel like my stomach is constantly churning, so I eat to make it stop.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi~ 

I do this too....I eat just to graze....I will have some of this....nope that didnt satisfy...try some of this....nope that didnt either....before I know it I have consumed upwards of 800 calories!  I have even tried a filling 'good-for-ya' snack and still feel like I have to graze

you could try chewing gum....I will put a piece in so that I dont want to 'waste' the fresh gum to eat anything....be forewarned this may mean you have to buy LOADS of gum...it loses its freshness quickly so I toss that current piece to get a new one....

Rachel <--who has no self-control over food!


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Im right there with you. I havent been hungry realy hungry since 2003. It was at that time I decided I had to quit meth. It was destroying my family and myself. It was suprisingly easy, Ithink because I then ate everything without even being hugry . I would find my self making a snack when I was full as can be.Ive gained over 90 lbs. in 2yrs. I have now platoed and cant move under all the wt. but im off the dope :clap: now I need to work on the real problem ,depresion. I dont want to do it with the doctors dope, so I not sure what to do exacly


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WAY TO GO ,Bob !!!!!! The best choice you made was getting off the dope !!!! As for getting rid of the depression - thats easy !!! Just pray !! Every time a negative thought creeps in, or you cant get off the couch, or you want eat the 3rd chocolate cake......pray & walk away !!!! We can choose to eat, or not eat !!! I am just rambling this off, I will try this myself !!!!
I quit smoking - they say you gain 10 pounds - YUP !!! And its stickin'.....I need to lose that and then 15 more ..... may not sound like much, but boy is it HARD. 
I will pop a red/white peppermint hard candy in my mouth ( instead of the gum !!) and it really does work !!!! That and a glass of water.......

Pray & walk away !!!!
Pray & walk away !!!
Pray & walk away !!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

yep, your right, praying and walking away is a good way to get it done..
I actually prayed a whole lot while I was working down the 80 pounds...
It is amazing, when you get your mind busy, you dont have to rely on the snacks... 
So, get your minds busy!!


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

wolf mom - don't beat yourself up - sounds like you are having a hard time! You deserve a little pampering after a rough day - you just need to plan ahead so it doesn't get out of control. If I had to go back to court on monday, I'd bake myself up a batch of the most delicious cookes I could make - today. And put them in the freezer except for a couple ( or three since you need alot of self love after this ordeal). Then when you get home sit down with your feet up and a cup of tea and your couple of cookies and relax and enjoy - this is psychologically healthy! This is self-soothing and self-control and good for you - not binging. And prayer or any other form of meditation is good - set a timer and think some positive thoughts for 10 minutes before you leave to go to court - and again when you get back home.

Planning ahead when we KNOW we will be under stress helps us. Good luck getting through this difficult time.


----------



## crystalniche (Apr 4, 2005)

This is my biggest problem as well. Boredom is another biggie for me. If I am stressed out or bored then on goes the feedbag and off goes the diet. I have some things that I can do to keep myself and my hands busy but that works for only a little while. Crafts are a big help. You can't crochet and eat at the same time! Then there is the days when I am bored and waiting for time to pass---I will go and eat something just to make the day go faster. Anyone else do this?


----------



## apirlawz (Dec 26, 2003)

This was/is a problem for me, too. Even before I recognize that I'm stressed, I'll start looking for things to nibble on. 

I've learned to give myself "mini-timeouts". If I grab for one of hubby's junk food thingies, I'll stop, and say, out loud, "Will this make me feel better?" or "Will this solve my problem?" Amazing how quickly this took care of my cravings! 

I've also learned to recognize the stress itself better. I had to learn that the restlessness, anxiousness, anger and all-around "angst" that would crop up sometimes was a legitimate issue, not something to say, "oh, it's nothing, I'm just crabby." For me, what has really worked is to say, again out loud, "I'm angry because the feed store keeps forgeting my order...my hubby didn't listen to me...I'm feeling overwhelmed..." whatever happens to be under my skin at the time. Yeah, it feels foolish to be talking out loud to yourself,  especially if the gripe du'jour doesn't seem to be all that "life or death". But still, just getting it out helps! It helps me deal with the real issue instead of covering it up with something else.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

This is my first visit to the WLF. I know what you mean about stress eating. I had never had a weight problem (stayed at less than 110lbs. @ 5'3") until about 12yrs ago.Had three very large, children and went right back to my weight. In 1994, I quit work to help my sister (she was dying from breast cancer). I started to sit more and more, and eat while I was sitting. After she died, I started to take care of my father who was dying of lung cancer--again I was sitting and eating more. After Pop died I brought my mom to live with us. She was not healthly and I slowed down even more with her. She was not a happy person and was very 'sharp' with the words she used about every thing I did and my weight was her favorite thing! Once she asked me " How would you feel if your dh left you because you are so fat" Every year, I purchased large, looser clothes and I quit looking at myself in the mirror (could not bear the thought of my "grandmother's behind" following me around). I hate the way I look and I know it can't be healthy and I can't get it off. So here I am wanting to 'join'. I have decided that after the Christmas and New Years Holidays I will start a diet for life. I hope to return to a healthy weight, I care nothing about being 110 again but I do want to be able to feel good about myself and my health. Debbie


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In the last 18 months, I have quit my day job, depended on my new career choice for income, Mom had two strokes, I moved, Mom got worse and passed away, and her family business became another career on top of the one I already started. You know those stress checklists and if you get 200 points, you should be careful because you might blow a gasket. I scored about 450.  

Yup, and I've put on about 15 pounds, if I would be very honest. I don't like the way I look, and I'm stressed about that, too.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have tried to be consious of every bite I put in my mouth. This is hard because I simply forget. Eating is ok as long as I choose the right snack. Having lots of things like grapes or nuts seems to be working. I get the nibbling satistied but what is going in is healthy.


Bob don't dwell on the negative. Be very proud of yourself for getting off the drugs and remind yourself of that great achievment when you start to get down. Find one thing that brings you joy, whatever it is and do it. Good luck and remember if you need to talk we are here.
steff


----------

